# Auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass



## kneSinho (19. Mai 2012)

Sehr geehrte Buffed-Community,

über diesen Weg suche ich einen Gästepass um durch die Hölle zu laufen.
Mich juckt es schon seit Tagen endlich wieder einen neuen Diablo-Teil zu zocken, nur weiß ich nicht ob mein System dafür reicht.
Und bevor ich 60€ in den Sand setze, hoffe ich, dass mir jemand aus der Community helfen kann und einen Pass überhat.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!


----------

